# JEE 2011 Results



## abhijangda (May 24, 2011)

Best of Luck to all for JEE 2011 Results, which will be anounced tomorrow, 25th May.
Also post your ranks here.


----------



## kuki_295 (May 25, 2011)

wow 47.7 % cut-off, highest cutoff so far i think.


----------



## priyu (May 25, 2011)

2120.stupid rank.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

Didn't make it.

Cut-off has been very high this time.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 25, 2011)

^^ Same Here


----------



## soumo27 (May 25, 2011)

Same here!


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 25, 2011)

Me too..


----------



## The Conqueror (May 25, 2011)

I think the cut off' is very unfair - caste wise discrimination and merit lists.


priyu said:


> 2120.stupid rank.



Qualified?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 25, 2011)

My brother got 3063 .


----------



## priyu (May 25, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I think the cut off' is very unfair - caste wise discrimination and merit lists.
> 
> 
> Qualified?



Yes.qualified twice in 2 years.not a impressive rank either time.


----------



## abhijangda (May 25, 2011)

I got 3903, didn't expected this rank. Now, I just pray that I will get IT-BHU Mechanical or otherwise will go to ISM Dhanbad.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> I got 3903, didn't expected this rank. Now, I just pray that I will get IT-BHU Mechanical or otherwise will go to ISM Dhanbad.





xtremevicky709 said:


> My brother got 3063 .





priyu said:


> 2120.stupid rank.



You guys must have qualified.

how many marks did you score?

congrats guys. Awesome job 
silly me


----------



## soumo27 (May 25, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> I got 3903, didn't expected this rank. Now, I just pray that I will get IT-BHU Mechanical or otherwise will go to ISM Dhanbad.





priyu said:


> Yes.qualified twice in 2 years.not a impressive rank either time.





xtremevicky709 said:


> My brother got 3063 .



Congrats!!


----------



## abhijangda (May 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You guys must have qualified.



yes, we have qualified, that's why we got ranks!!


----------



## soumo27 (May 25, 2011)

The marks will be put up next week maybe.. And the cutoff is 227.
So they should be scoring much more than that to get a good rank..


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2011)

didnt make it. 
was expecting 220. cut-off went high this time. maybe the paper was too easy or the competition was too tough. wanted to atleast qualify. but i think i deserved this with the amount of effort i had put.

btw @priyu @abhijangda congratz!!


----------



## R0ad|<ill (May 25, 2011)

priyu said:


> 2120.stupid rank.



Don't beat yourself too much over it. Once you get in, you have ample opportunities to rise above your JEE rank. Just be sure you get into a branch you are interested in.. Somewhat.  4/5 years later, your JEE rank will be insignificant compared to what you did in your college and what you learnt. 

[ _I graduated from IIT Kharagpur a few weeks back. AIR 3148 in JEE '06. Sad rank, but I think I made it out okay..._  ]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Didn't make it.
> 
> Cut-off has been very high this time.


Same                         .


----------



## nims11 (May 28, 2011)

images of JEE answer sheet+marks out!
got 224, can't believe i missed qualification by just 5 marks. this will haunt me throughout my life.


----------



## priyu (May 28, 2011)

I got 298.lucky to get 4 more than expected.others please post your scores.


----------



## abhijangda (May 28, 2011)

I got 273!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

nims11 said:


> images of JEE answer sheet+marks out!
> got 224, can't believe i missed qualification by just 5 marks. this will haunt me throughout my life.


Bad luck  feeling sad for you.
Couple of my cousins also say the cut off was way high this time and they would have got if it were like normal. 



priyu said:


> I got 298.lucky to get 4 more than expected.others please post your scores.





abhijangda said:


> I got 273!!!



Congrats again to both of you.


----------



## RizEon (Jun 23, 2011)

R0ad|<ill said:


> Don't beat yourself too much over it. Once you get in, you have ample opportunities to rise above your JEE rank. Just be sure you get into a branch you are interested in.. Somewhat.  4/5 years later, your JEE rank will be insignificant compared to what you did in your college and what you learnt.
> 
> [ _I graduated from IIT Kharagpur a few weeks back. AIR 3148 in JEE '06. Sad rank, but I think I made it out okay..._  ]



bro i've taken admission in IITK, metallurgy (2882 rank)...need serious motivation :'(


----------

